# Thinking of moving from au to nz..



## Ayla.h (May 31, 2015)

Hi, 
My husband and I are currently considering moving our family (we have 3 young children ) from Brisbane to NZ, I am from NZ and have a lot of family there, my husband can get work through family so getting a job luckily wouldn't be an issue for us but it is still a very big move and once we are there , we won't be coming back so I just want to know from anyone who has made the move back over the ditch how you found life in NZ compared to life in Australia? we will be living approx an hr north of Auckland , we know going there we won't be any better off financially (we are going there for the lifestyle and to have more family around us) but as nice as it sounds and it would be we can't go back to struggle , so how do you find the cost of food , power , water , Internet ect compared to Australia? 
Thanks ?


----------

